# Monoalphabetische Verschlüsselung



## java-anfaenger (20. Jul 2009)

Verschlüsseln Sie mit monoalphabetischer Verschlüsselung das Wort
"kryptographie" unter Benutzung des Schlüssels:
"xnyahpogzqwbtsflrcvmuekjdi"

Warum ist das
Ergebnis: "wcdlmfocxlgzh"

kann mir jemand das erklären?:noe:


----------



## Jens87 (20. Jul 2009)

Naja das ist eigentlich nur eine einfache Buchstaben ersetzung.

du hast dein normales Alphabet:
a b c d e ... und ersetzt die buchstaben durch den schlüssel:
x n y a h ...

Also überall wo ein a vorkommt wir ein x draus gemacht usw.


----------



## java-anfaenger (20. Jul 2009)

ok danke


----------

